# old school zapp board



## 87natl (Mar 31, 2011)

hey there car buffs help your boy out.I am looking for a zap board eq 18 band hopefully w cord the cords are 80-150 707 6798218 thamks


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

There's this one but no plug.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ZAPCO-PREAMP-EQUALIZER...=item20b88060ce


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87natl_@Apr 14 2011, 06:45 AM~20336407
> *hey there car buffs help your boy out.I am looking for a zap board eq 18 band hopefully w cord
> *


X2 BLACK OR WHITE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have one complete gold plated in mint condition,still have the box and spare cable/plugs...make me an offer


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 25 2011, 02:06 PM~20416416
> *i have one complete gold plated in mint condition,still have the box and spare cable/plugs...make me an offer
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

got one for sale


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@May 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20621786
> *got one for sale
> *



how much you askin ?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by verde_@May 25 2011, 03:05 PM~20627286
> *how much you askin ?
> *


----------

